# Sad News Sarah Burke Dies From Injuries



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

News: Sarah Burke Dies In Utah Hospital After Accident In Park City Superpipe | Blog | Teton Gravity Research


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Unreal. So sad. RIP Sarah.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

very sad


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Such sad news.. Rest in Peace Sarah


http://youtu.be/3eVkA77UyO4


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

Bummer


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

Very sad news


----------



## randyk (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the youtube link.
Remember the tremendous risk these kids take to reach the top of their dreams.
RIP


----------

